# Carpet cleaner?



## valaria243 (Apr 22, 2013)

Here's the deal. I am looking for a carpet cleaning machine that works great at cleaning pet stains (I have 2 rabbits and 4 cats). So I need your opinions on what machines you all have and what you have found to work best on those stubborn pet stains.
I would greatly appreciate it!:sweep


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Apr 22, 2013)

We bought a hoover from amazon--full size one--and it works great.


----------



## glennstroud844 (Aug 24, 2013)

I used Stanley Steemer Carpet Cleaner. They were a little expensive, but they did a great job and I think it was worth it!


----------



## PaGal (Aug 24, 2013)

I have a full size shampooer. It is an older one but it does a good job. I also have a spot bot. It does well also. I like it for cleaning up spills and pet accidents because it is smaller and I can have it going in a few minutes. You can clean by hand or it also has a function where you can sit it on top of a spot, turn it on and walk away and it does the work itself. I use the spot bot a lot as my dog has a goofy tummy.


----------



## glennstroud844 (Aug 27, 2013)

Yes full size shampooer also work good!

_____________________
carpet cleaning sikeston


----------



## Thinaeariel (Aug 30, 2013)

The only input I have, since we rent rug doctors and bissels at my work, is that they both clean very well. Only specific pro is that Bissel will leave less water behind, which means a faster dry time!


----------



## flemish giant (Sep 1, 2013)

We use bissel both the large vacume type and the hand held one. Theyre both really good at getting the pet stains out. I use the vacume one when I need to do a whole room and the hand held one when I only have a few spots.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Rabbit Forum mobile app


----------



## jen92473 (Sep 2, 2013)

We have the Hoover full-size deep-cleaning steam vac, but it's more for the kids.  For our bun's occasional stains (she likes to pee NEXT to the carrier), I use a mix of 16 ounces hydrogen peroxide 1 teaspoon liquid dish soap 1 tablespoon baking soda Directions: Using any plastic container, mix the solution in order given, apply or spray a generous amount where needed. After a day or two vacuum. It works wonders, no stain, no ODORS. caution: do not store leftover mixture, it will build up and can explode. Personally, I mix up a 1/4 batch of this every two weeks or so and hit those spots. It's amazing-you spray it on and literally watch the stain disappear! Safe for bun too-I've had her come up and sniff the spot right after I've cleaned it.


----------

